
Who Is This “Licklider” Guy? (2008) - indigodaddy
http://www.moserware.com/2008/05/who-is-this-licklider-guy.html
======
utopian3
“Where Wizards Stay Up Late” is a fantastic book that has some good insight on
Lick’s imagination and contributions to technology. And LOADS more!

[https://www.amazon.com/Where-Wizards-Stay-Up-
Late/dp/0684832...](https://www.amazon.com/Where-Wizards-Stay-Up-
Late/dp/0684832674)

~~~
signa11
actually, i like "Michael A. Hiltzik’s Dealers of Lightning: Xerox PARC and
the Dawn of the Computer Age"
([https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0887309895/](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0887309895/))
much better than the wizards book.

it is quite a long read, but is very good.

~~~
lordgrenville
I've read both. They're about different topics. _Wizards_ is about the
development of the internet. I found it slightly more fun reading, but both
books are highly worthwhile, if you're interested in the history of
technology.

~~~
signa11
hmm, me too :o)

but from reading the 'dealers of lightning' it was kind of apparent, that parc
had a huge influence on development of internetworking-protocols than is
widely known f.e. we must surely remeber about the 'parc universal packet' aka
PUP
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PARC_Universal_Packet](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PARC_Universal_Packet))
as a precursor to the much beloved tcp/ip protocol suite etc etc.

unfortunately, i didn't really enjoy the 'wizards' book as much as i would
have really liked...i had the distinct impression that it was kind of 'jumping
all over the place'

------
janvdberg
While on the subject of books and Licklider. Here [1] is a great Licklider
quote about paper (books) in a book [2], that I always loved.

[1] [https://j11g.com/wp-
content/uploads/2018/12/Licklider.png](https://j11g.com/wp-
content/uploads/2018/12/Licklider.png)

[2]
[http://worrydream.com/refs/Licklider%20-%20Libraries%20of%20...](http://worrydream.com/refs/Licklider%20-%20Libraries%20of%20the%20Future.pdf)

------
tosh
The Dream Machine: J.C.R. Licklider and the Revolution That Made Computing
Personal

[https://www.amazon.com/Dream-Machine-Licklider-Revolution-
Co...](https://www.amazon.com/Dream-Machine-Licklider-Revolution-
Computing/dp/014200135X)

------
pmoriarty
_" One such example of how he did this was his famous 1963 memo which began:
"[to the] Members and Affiliates of the Intergalactic Computer Network." In
his mind, Lick was referring to a human network. He continued: "It is evident
that we have among us a collection of individual (personal and/or
organizational) aspirations, efforts, activities, and projects." The challenge
now was to exploit "the possibilities for mutual advantage". He went on to
describe a connected system that would keep all the research projects
together, a network focused on human thoughts but connected by wires. In
essence, the early signs of the Internet."_

Not to take anything away from Licklider, but in 1909 E. M. Forster was
already envisioning something like the internet in his short story _The
Machine Stops_.[1][2]

[1] -
[https://web.archive.org/web/20190102114403/http://archive.nc...](https://web.archive.org/web/20190102114403/http://archive.ncsa.illinois.edu/prajlich/forster.html)

[2] -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Machine_Stops](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Machine_Stops)

------
jvanderbot
I first encountered his name when digging into ION, the interplanetary overlay
network becuase of the LTP protocol.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Licklider_Transmission_Proto...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Licklider_Transmission_Protocol)

Really stellar work.

------
macca321
Jeff's blog is really great btw., especially the Towards Moore's Law series.

